# Psyllium - worse instead of better :(



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

I stupidly thought I would try something different for my chronic constipation, even though fiber hasn't worked for me in the past.

I read so much great stuff about psyllium for IBS, I was optimistic.

This morning I took 1 teaspoon in 8 oz of water. Around noon I sprinkled some (barely a teaspoon, max) into my oatmeal. I drank plenty of water.

This afternoon my IBS has been WAY worse. I'm bloated, rumbling tummy, and keep feeling the urge for a BM but can't go 

Am I the only one this miracle supplement doesn't work for?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Where did you read psyllium is universally perfect for everyone?

While it helps some IBSers many cannot tolerate fodmaps in the diet and psyllium is highly fermentable. Doesn't matter if the fodmap is a fermentable carb in a food or in a supplement.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't use fiber supplements. I eat only oats, veggies, whole grains and a little bit of white meat. I don't eat bread, cookies etc. I do light exercise daily. After doing this for 2 months, so far I am okay-ish. I had a flare up and loss of sleep today. Lets see how the remaining days go.

Maybe you should try to find the fiber that works and use it regularly for 2-3 months.


----------



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

I was told by my GI that if you're taking psyllium for constipation to mix it in "12" ozs of water instead of 8 ozs. I found the larger the dose of psyllium the more constipated I got plus I got fissures which is very painful. I cut my dose to approx. 3/4 tsp in a.m. & p.m. in 12 ozs of water & it helps some.


----------



## bbrad_98 (Jan 26, 2014)

I second drinking lots of water with psyllium. I drink at least 16 oz with a heaping teaspoon. Also you may just be someone that psyllium does not help. Every body is different and finding what works for you takes time and experimenting with different things.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I was frustrated because I read so many good things, but I have to accept that nothing is a miracle cure that works for everyone.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While there is no one thing that is the miracle cure for everyone all the time, there usually is something that works for just about everyone, so keep looking as you may find what works for you.


----------

